# Asus ROG Swift pg348q-ist der sein Geld wert oder gibt's besseres?



## keks4 (24. Februar 2016)

Es geht um diesen Monitor ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34" (90LM02A0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der ja einen sehr stolzen Preis hat  nun die Frage: ist der sein Geld wert oder gibt's bessere 3440×1440p Bildschirme? Ich möchte einen zweiten Monitor Anschaffen und würde einen 21:9 Monitor bevorzugen    er soll Bevorzugt ein IPS Panel haben  (wegen der Farb Qualität  ) und 34' macht wohl am meisten sinn bei diesem seitenverhältniss  60 Hz reichen mir eigentlich, der Asus aus dem link hat zwar 100 Hz aber unbedingt sein muss es nicht  Curved hab ich keine Erfahrung mit aber wird wohl nicht schaden 

Budget: so viel wie muss (ich bin Schüler &habe einen sehr gut Bezahlten Ferienjob, kann also problemlos so lange sparen bis es für den Asus reichen würde )


----------



## MrWinteck (24. Februar 2016)

ganz ehrlich, was "besseres" als den gibt es nicht wirklich, es gibt halt alternativen (wenn auch nicht viele) wie den acer predator... dieses ding ist nur was für enthusiasten, also wenn dein pc stark genug für diesen monitor ist und du das geld hast hol ihn dir, aber ganz ehrlich bezahl lieber die hälfte und hol sowas wie 
Dell UltraSharp U3415W, 34" (210-ADYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und hast noch geld übrig für ne zweite 980ti oder fury x (ich gehe mal davon aus dass du einen starken pc hast wenn du darüber nachdenkst soviel geld für nen monitor auszugeben^^)

hat halt keine "gaming-features" wie freesync und gsync, aber ganz ehrlich der aufpreis wäre es mir persönlich nicht wert, besonders weil du selbst sagst dass dir 60 hz reichen.


----------



## keks4 (24. Februar 2016)

Als GPU hab ich eine 980ti, werde allerdings ende Jahr entweder eine zweite holen oder auf Big Pascal umsteigen  (ich mag NV eigentlich nicht wirklich aber vor der 980 ti hatte ich eine Fury und mit der bzw. Den Treibern nix als ärger...)
Der Dell sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus (nutze bereits mit grosser zufriedenheit einen U2515H) kann jmd. Vlt seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit diesem Monitor schildern? ^^


----------



## MrWinteck (24. Februar 2016)

ich persönlich habe den monitor nicht, aber ich habe den vorteil dass ich bekannte habe die sowas beruflich nutzen, deshalb hab ich ne menge gute technologie schon ausprobieren können, und was ich von dem u3415w in der werkstatt gesehen habe ist einfach nur super^^ und da du ja schon den u2515h hast, denke dir den einfach in breit^^ eig von was ich gesehen habe alles identisch (hab aber auch weniger als ne stunde gezockt^^) nur in groß und wems gefällt der wird das curved auch lieben, mir ging es nach ner zeit auf die nerven weil außerhalb des zocken es iwie komisch auf die augen wirkt wenn man damit programmiert... aber ums reine zocken ist curved super!


----------



## keks4 (24. Februar 2016)

MrWinteck schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe den monitor nicht, aber ich habe den vorteil dass ich bekannte habe die sowas beruflich nutzen, deshalb hab ich ne menge gute technologie schon ausprobieren können, und was ich von dem u3415w in der werkstatt gesehen habe ist einfach nur super^^ und da du ja schon den u2515h hast, denke dir den einfach in breit^^ eig von was ich gesehen habe alles identisch (hab aber auch weniger als ne stunde gezockt^^) nur in groß und wems gefällt der wird das curved auch lieben, mir ging es nach ner zeit auf die nerven weil außerhalb des zocken es iwie komisch auf die augen wirkt wenn man damit programmiert... aber ums reine zocken ist curved super!



In dem fall ist er genau das richtige für mich, da ich den U2515H behalte und den verwenden werde für yt/Games ohne 21:9 Unterstützung und sonstiges  wenn auf dem jeweils nicht benutzten Monitor nix läuft bzw. Nur HW Monitor und Co sollte ja nicht alzu viel GPU Leistung verloren Gehen denke ich  
Vielen Dank


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die 100Hz und Sync mit nehmen nen Monitor zu kaufen der keins vom beiden hat ist recht sinnfrei gerade als *Gamer*.
Einmal beides gehabt will mans nicht mehr her geben dann sagst nicht mehr 60Hz reichen
Das gleiche gilt auch für Sync.
Also wenn dann richtig oder garnicht


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (25. Februar 2016)

Habe heute den Dell UP3216Q erhalten und ich empfehle dir, diesen zu kaufen.
Dell UltraSharp UP3216Q, 31.5" (210-AGUO/210-AGUR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+Farben sind fast Lebensecht
+Ausreichend Reaktionszeit (Im modus Schnell + Gaming), Habs mit Need for Speed und Battlefield 4 getestet und bei beiden Spielen kein Tearing/Ghosting etc.
+HDCP2.2 (Zukunftssicher)
+Volles Ultra HD, nicht langgezogene 1440p wie beim Asus ROG
+Gut ausgeleuchtet im Hintergrund/kein Backlight bleeding(Was man bei Asus und Acer nur mit ganz viel Glück findet)
+Sehr massiv gebaut

-Preis (ist es in meinen Augen aber Wert
-Braucht viel platz da knapp 32zoll

Ich bin extremst zufrieden mit meinem Monitor und kann ihn ohne bedenken Weiterempfehlen. Die Farben sind einfach zum schmelzen


----------



## keks4 (26. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich explizit einen 21:9 Bildschirm, da ich berreits einen 16:9 habe und diesen nicht verkaufen will  wie viel mehr bietet den der Doppelt so teure Asus gegenüber dem U3415W?
Edit: oder werden die Preise vom ROG swift noch fallen wenn er 1-2 Monate auf dem markt ist?


----------



## GottesMissionar (26. Februar 2016)

Für welche Einsatzgebiete möchtest du den Monitor verwenden? Bildbearbeitung? Filme schauen? Zocken?

Falls es für's Zocken ist, würde ich in der Preisregion keinen Monitor ohne Free-Sync bzw. G-Sync (je nachdem, ob du dich für AMD oder NVIDIA entscheidest) mehr kaufen.

Ähnliches Problem gibt es mit der Wiederholfrequenz. Bei 3440x1440 ist bei maximal ~109 HZ bei DisplayPort 1.2 Schluss mit der Bandbreite. Wenn dir also für die Auflösung 100 HZ zu wenig sind, hilft nur das Warten auf DP 1.3 (kommt mit Pascal / der nächsten AMD Generation) - die Monitore dafür werden nur eben auch noch auf sich warten lassen (befürchte vor Ende 2017 wird's nichts sinnvolles geben).

Bei einem 21:9 34" Curved mit G-Sync mit 3440x1440 mit 100HZ gibt es eh nur 2 Modelle - den Asus Pg348Q und den Acer X34. Bei beiden kann die Qualität durchwachsen sein, dH es gibt makellose Top-Exemplare und solche, die man einfach zurückschicken muss. Daher die Empfehlung, auf jeden Fall bei einem Händler zu bestellen, der kulant mit Rücksendungen umgeht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2016)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ähnliches Problem gibt es mit der Wiederholfrequenz. Bei 3440x1440 ist bei maximal ~109 HZ bei DisplayPort 1.2 Schluss mit der Bandbreite.



Bei 8bit würden rein theoretisch sogar 144Hz gehen, aber praktisch wären 120Hz durchaus machbar.
Liegt eher am Panel, als an DP 1.2.


----------



## MrWinteck (26. Februar 2016)

Die haben eig schon recht, für das geld das man da zahlt würde man eig auch gsync oder freesync erwarten wenn man gamer ist, mir wäre es vergleichsweise schnuppe ob 60 oder 100 hz(ja ich habe den unterschied gesehen, und ja der macht schon was aus, ist mir einfach nicht so wichtig) und screen tearing habe ich persönlich noch nie erlebt, weshalb ich nie den praktischen nutzen hinter den sync dingern mit meinen eigenen augen gesehen habe. mein problem mit diesen dingern ist halt dass sie langjährigen nutzen haben werden und wenn man sich für zb einen mit gsync entschieden hat ist man sozusagen gezwugen die kommenden jahre nur nvidia grakas zu kaufen, selbst wenn amd zu der zeit besser ist und umgekehrt


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, um den Pferdefuß der jahrelangen Bindung über Grafikkartengenerationen hinweg kommt man derzeit nicht herum. Außer du wechselst Monitore so häufig wie Grafikkarten.


----------



## keks4 (27. Februar 2016)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ja, um den Pferdefuß der jahrelangen Bindung über Grafikkartengenerationen hinweg kommt man derzeit nicht herum. Außer du wechselst Monitore so häufig wie Grafikkarten.



Also bei den GPU's werd ich erstmal nach Jahrelanger AMD Nutzung bei NV bleiben, die Treiber Probleme (TW 1-2, die älteren AC Titel etc waren betroffen ) haben den Bock erstmal abgeschossen, weshalb ich meine kürzlich erworbene Fury gegen eine 980ti getauscht habe / werde (sie müsste nur noch ankommen  )


----------



## xeno75 (1. März 2016)

Wenn dir 60 hz ausreichen, dann schau dir mal den Philips BDM3490UC an. Laut KitGuru ist der eine gute Alternative und kostet momentan ca. 900,- €.

Ich schwanke auch noch wegen des hohen Preises. Mir wären min. 120 Hz eigentlich deutlich lieber und wenn der neue Displayport jetzt quasi vor der Türe steht könnte man vielleicht eine schnellere Version des PG348Q abwarten... allerdings ist mein benq xl 2410t nun schon wirklich alt und qualitativ eigentlich schon immer unter meinen Ansprüchen gewesen, da ist der Asus schon sehr verlockend...


----------

